# New Project



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2012)

Going to be a couple more weeks until we get into the RV full time.

So

Im making a new smoker.

Finally found a couple 32 qt steamer pots.

The one on the left is heavy duty aluminum. $39.50 at a restaurant supply. I asked the lady if she had Imusa and she directed me to a supply place that just handles equipment for mexican restaurants. So i bought the Imusa (right) for $30.99. You can see the difference in the aluminum thickness on the higher end pot.








The handles on the Imusa are about 3/4" higher on the pot (right)








Just have the 1 smokey joe silver.....(For now)












Still gotta get the SS hardware and temp dial.


Im going to get a smokey joe gold and make 2 of em  ;D Thicker pot for winter, thinner for summer.

My wifes going to kill me.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 18, 2012)

lookin good! get a website up and running and sell them babies!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2012)

southernsausage said:


> lookin good! get a website up and running and sell them babies!!!


Its cheaper just to buy the items. So far like $73 invested.


----------



## roller (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks good....


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking good! Please post the how to's for these, before the wife kills you...they are interesting. Yep I'm thinking you are headed to the doghouse rather than the RV!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 18, 2012)

I like them! Would you post the tutorial or how to before she kills you though...they look interesting.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I like them! Would you post the tutorial or how to before she kills you though...they look interesting.









Roger that. Just gotta get the hardware tomorrow.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rick...  I built one of these as well...  still tweaking it..  let me tell you what I did yesterday which helped a TON...  I measured the whole that I cut in the bottom of the steamer (12.5") so then I took some 1/4"  steel plate and cut an 11.5" disk out of it... I then made a grate that will go all the way down in the bottom of the steamer and sit on the lip that is left after cutting the bottom out... Now I set the 1/4" plate down on that grate and have a 1" opening around the edge of the plate... I took an old cast iron skillet (10") and cut the handle off and set that down in on the plate...  The 1/4" plate acts as a "tuning plate" ( I actually wished it was a little bit bigger around so the open gap is only a 1/2")... But anyways...  The plate and the skillet together act as a BIG heat sync... I fired it up last night at 1700 and left vents wide open to see how high it would go... I closed the vents back down at 325`...  So then I tried to keep it around 225` and let it go ALL NIGHT on what little bit of charcoal I can put in it... It was still going at 0700 this morning and some of the charcoal didn't even light yet...  I closed the vents and went to work... 

I first tried the 12" clay saucer deal that others have used...  It worked ok... the highest I could get was 240` with all vents wide open... after i was done with it and let it cool... I started tearing it down and come to find out.. the NEW clay saucer I just bought that morning was broke in half already...  that's why I tried the 1/4" plate instead... I was trying to get the plate big enough to where it would run around 300` with all vents wide open..  but I cut the plate a little to small... think I might cut another one a little bigger and try again...I'm also gonna add this to my post on the build... PM me if ya need better explanation

Dunno If you seen my build...  I went with 4 grates..  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...emp-difference-need-your-thoughts#post_838004


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah JD i seen yours. Looks very good, i like the expanded steel you used and the grates.

This being a pretty crude assembly with not having my tools (back up in PA) It turned out pretty good.

I used the steamer insert for a hole template.













sjr.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012


















sjr1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012


















sjr2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012


















sjr3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012






Next drilled 4 holes for the deflector to sit on (got one hole off center) no biggie.













sjr9.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012






Going to try the clay pan before i cut into something else.













sjr8.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012






Drilled 4 holes for the grate. Drilled 3" down from the top. All the bolts, nuts, washer are SS.













sjr7.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012






Washed the body and racks and started the charcoal/wood for a season. Used my Looft Lighter to start the charcoal.













sjr6.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012


















sjr16.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012






Smoke em













sjr15.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012


















sjr12.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012


















sjr10.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012






Next drilled the flange for a 5" bolt to adjust the dampers. Did this last.













DSCF1495.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012


















sjr17.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 19, 2012






No i gotta find a place in the RV for the little guy.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 19, 2012)

Rick..  make sure you do the upside down can deal for the ashes (intake vent)...  my first run the ashes did clog the intake ... how did it work for ya?? (temp wise)

My grates are 1"x1" square Stainless Steel screen from the salt screener at work...  we screen and bag water softner salt


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 19, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Rick.. make sure you do the upside down can deal for the ashes (intake vent)... my first run the ashes did clog the intake ... how did it work for ya?? (temp wise)
> My grates are 1"x1" square Stainless Steel screen from the salt screener at work... we screen and bag water softner salt


Worked pretty good for the season. Dampers worked good. But yes the can i, going to do. Did some vent adjustments and got 300*. Did more adjustments and got 247-253 fluctuations for 3 hours.

Im pretty happy with it and its already got a home in the RV.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Rick.. *make sure you do the upside down can deal for the ashes (intake vent)... my first run the ashes did clog the intake ... how did it work for ya?? (temp wise)*
> 
> My grates are 1"x1" square Stainless Steel screen from the salt screener at work... we screen and bag water softner salt


*Rick and Jack*,   morning....  I use the same weber for steaks etc.....  Tell me more about the can idea......   Also, I am thinking about doing the same thing, (small smoker)....  I need a schematic or something to help me through all these ideas....   Dave needs pictures...  I am trying to figure out how all those parts fit together to make it work.....   

Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking good Rick!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 20, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> *Rick and Jack*,   morning....  I use the same weber for steaks etc.....  Tell me more about the can idea......   Also, I am thinking about doing the same thing, (small smoker)....  I need a schematic or something to help me through all these ideas....   Dave needs pictures...  I am trying to figure out how all those parts fit together to make it work.....
> 
> Dave


Dave

Here is the damper (can cover) you will need for the smokey joe (silver). The following photos are not of my build (yet)













dampercover1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 20, 2012


















dampercover2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 20, 2012


















dampercover3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 20, 2012






OR













chamber3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 20, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2012)

That makes sense....   Thanks.....  I  hit the box store and they had replacement cooking grates in stock...  Now to find a pot or a reasonable facsimile....    Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 20, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> That makes sense....   Thanks.....  I  hit the box store and they had replacement cooking grates in stock...  Now to find a pot or a reasonable facsimile....    Dave


Dave

Try a restaurant supply store or a spanish food store.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 20, 2012)

Rick... I'm reading where everbody is giving up on the charcoal basket... works better without it...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2012)

Jack  evening..... If Rick suggests a charcoal basket and sends a picture to boot.....   Dave is going to put a charcoal basket in it....   No offense.... I may find out it works better without it, but for now, basket it is.....    Ain't being a hard arse....  Just following Rick's design.... 

Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 20, 2012)

no big deal...   doesn't bother me any...  have at it


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 21, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Rick... I'm reading where everbody is giving up on the charcoal basket... works better without it...


TYVM

Im nixing the basket then. you just save me a few $ on tools


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 21, 2012)

A Mini WSM.....

Brilliant!

I seen these on the web before, but never knew anyone who built one

For additional height, could you "Stack" the stock pots?

TJ


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 21, 2012)

Great job!  I just ordered the stuff to make one of these off of the internet two weeks ago before we left on vacation.  Guess now that I am back I better get crackin.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 21, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> A Mini WSM.....
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> ...


I dont think the 2 pots i have would stack beings they are both the same size. Maybe if the upper poy was a tad smaller to slip down bout 1/2" or make some sort of brackets for the top one to lock onto the bottom.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2012)

Doing the can over the bottom vent. I used my step drill bit to do the holes.













smjvr1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 22, 2012






Im thinking the charcoal around the can and not to cover over it.













smjrv.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 22, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2012)

I have got to use that "ash deflector" or what ever it is called..... my air holes will plug with ash and I use a bent wire to clean them out.. that is such a good idea....  

Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2012)

Got my butt injected (sorry blurry)













sjrbu.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 22, 2012






Got the coal going.













sjr.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 22, 2012






Butt in.













sjrbu1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 22, 2012






I had the wsmjr sitting on another smoker but the wind came up and it got unstable.













sjr4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 22, 2012






So i put it on the concrete.













sjr5.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 22, 2012






Dave

I used one of the larger tuna fish can.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks good rick. Have fun on your rv trip.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2012)

michael ark said:


> Looks good rick. Have fun on your rv trip.


TY Amigo

We more than likely going to stay put in the park for a few weeks b4 venturing out. My wife gotta work still.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2012)

.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.........


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 23, 2012)

This is what i will change on the other pot.

Lower the top grate from 3" to 4.5"

Drill larger holes on the lower vent cover.

Still was a great 1st smoke.













donpok.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 23, 2012


















donpok1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 23, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks pretty good.....  Did you have trouble with temps ??? Is that why more or bigger holes in the can ??  Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 23, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks pretty good.....  Did you have trouble with temps ??? Is that why more or bigger holes in the can ??  Dave


Held pretty steady on temp, im just thinking is all.....yikes scary huh


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

PP looks great and I really love the WSMJR...outstanding job! If I want one I'll have to build it though (and I'm sure I can). 

Instead of the pot, could I use rolled stainless steel? BF works for a sheet metal company and I'm sure I can get him or the shop to roll the steel for me.


----------



## big twig (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice! Now all you need is a killer paint job!













IMAG0100.jpg



__ big twig
__ Jul 23, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2012)

Twig, morning.... If that is your smoker, you moved from your patio smoker residence...  Dave


----------



## big twig (Jul 23, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Twig, morning.... If that is your smoker, you moved from your patio smoker residence...  Dave


Hi Dave, yeah I moved in with my grandmother temporarily (which is where I was keeping my smokers) since my apartment lease was up and we are planning on moving out of the state in the next couple of months.


----------



## phillytexsmoked (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice work - looks like it produced a great result!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the Jolly Roger design.


----------



## hankaye (Jul 30, 2012)

nepas, Howdy;

Thanks for posting The step-by-step...

Trying to wrap my head around doing one of these myself.

Question(s) ... How do you like the holes in the bottom ?? seeing where alot of folks are just cutting

the bottom out ... do you think you'll cut it out later??

Thanks again for posting this.

hank


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking good Rick - I hope you are perfecting the bob and weave moves for when you are in closer quarters


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 30, 2012)

hankaye said:


> nepas, Howdy;
> 
> Thanks for posting The step-by-step...
> 
> ...


I guess its just personal preference on how you like to do the bottom. I opted for the holes. Im thinking that cutting the whole bottom you would loose some structural integrity.


----------



## hankaye (Jul 31, 2012)

nepas, Howdy;

Forgot to ask, ... how well did the "other" pot fit

1) The bottom of the SMJ? 

2) The top of the SMJ fit it?

3) How well do the cooking grates from SMJ fit INTO it?

If it fit really good what's the name of it and where did ya find it?

Thanks for your time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






hank


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 31, 2012)

hankaye said:


> nepas, Howdy;
> 
> Forgot to ask, ... how well did the "other" pot fit
> 
> ...


The other pot fit just as good on the jr, racks and lid fit good also. It dont have the rolled lip on the top like the Imusa.

Called Win-Ware professional weight, got it at a restaurant supply store, was like $42 and thicker aluminum 3/16"


----------



## hankaye (Jul 31, 2012)

nepas, Howdy;

Thanks for the info...Much appericated.

hank


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 1, 2012)

hankaye said:


> nepas, Howdy;
> 
> Thanks for the info...Much appericated.
> 
> hank


YW


----------



## hankaye (Aug 1, 2012)

nepas, Howdy;

The Heavy duty pot, ... is it a 32 qt. or 24 qt. ?

I looked them up and Amazon had the full range

listed along with the demensions;


Again sorry to be a PITA with all the questions.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ha


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 1, 2012)

hankaye said:


> nepas, Howdy;
> 
> The Heavy duty pot, ... is it a 32 qt. or 24 qt. ?
> 
> ...


You need a 32 qt of which ever pot you get


----------



## hankaye (Aug 1, 2012)

nepas, Howdy;

Thanks   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





hank


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 5, 2012)

I found a small SS dog bowl at Tractor Supply for $3.99

Drilled some holes in the top.













wjrvnt1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 5, 2012






There, just bout 1/2" under the charcoal grate.













wjrvnt3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 5, 2012






I also got a larger plate for the bottom ash catch.













wjr100.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 5, 2012


















wjr99.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 5, 2012






Think im going to use the round AMZNPS tomorrow on some string cheese sticks.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick, did you use the Weber cooking rack? I'm wondering because the steamer pots say they are 13.5" and Weber says the rack is 14.5". 

I'm seriously thinking of building one of these and am just trying to figure out everything I will need.

Thanks for the tutorial on your build, it is very helpful, just trying to work out the small details!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Rick, did you use the Weber cooking rack? I'm wondering because the steamer pots say they are 13.5" and Weber says the rack is 14.5".
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of building one of these and am just trying to figure out everything I will need.
> 
> Thanks for the tutorial on your build, it is very helpful, just trying to work out the small details!


yes the original rack that came with the silver joe fit right in. Are you having probs finding a 32 qt pot?

I found the thicker pot at.. Was just the 32qt pot, no steamer insert or lid.

R&R

737 Wheaton Street

Savannah, GA 31401

Other pot (Imusa) came with the insert and lid.

From Bravo food in Savannah.

912-238-0907


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 7, 2012)

I run without a basket as well.  I have the material....just didn't need it.  I got well over 12 hrs with a full load during the seasoning run (after stiring the coals due to ash).  I won't need near that much coal for a cook.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2012)

nepas said:


> yes the original rack that came with the silver joe fit right in. Are you having probs finding a 32 qt pot?
> 
> I found the thicker pot at.. Was just the 32qt pot, no steamer insert or lid.
> 
> ...


Thanks! No problem finding pots, I can get everything on Amazon or Walmart, cheaper than local. Just trying to figure out eveything I need and what will be best.

Is there really a big difference between the SMJ Gold and Silver?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Thanks! No problem finding pots, I can get everything on Amazon or Walmart, cheaper than local. Just trying to figure out eveything I need and what will be best.
> 
> Is there really a big difference between the SMJ Gold and Silver?


On the gold the vents are on the sides (bottom) which will not require the SS cover and has a fold up handle that holds the top on. The silver the vent is at the bottom, no handle to fold up.


----------



## i bleed blue (Aug 8, 2012)

I wonder if the center body of my Electric ECB can be put on the bottom of the SMJ and use the SMJ Lid, and the empty water bowl for indirect cooking. Question...wher to put the AMNPS or buy a tube smoker.


----------



## hankaye (Aug 13, 2012)

nepas, Howdy;

Sorry to be a PITA, you never mentioned how well the cooking grates fit into the thicker pot...

May be tryin' to swing the door behind the horses as I ordered the pot today ...

Have you done a burn-in with the thicker pot? How much longer to heat up then the thin one?

How well did it hold the heat?

Thanks for puttin' up with me...

hank


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 14, 2012)

hankaye said:


> nepas, Howdy;
> 
> Sorry to be a PITA, you never mentioned how well the cooking grates fit into the thicker pot...
> 
> ...


The grates fit right in the thicker pot. I have not yet started with the thicker one yet (its in a box in storage) while we move again.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 14, 2012)

The grates fit right in the* thicker* pot. I have not yet started with the* thicker* one yet (its in a box in storage) while we move again.

nepas, morning..... It is early in the AM.....  Which one is *thinner*..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...   And by the way, Good Morning.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....    Hope your day is going well ....             Dave


----------



## hankaye (Aug 14, 2012)

Nepas, Howdy;

Thanks bud, The pot (according to Amazon), is supposed to show-up tomorrow.

hank


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 14, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> The grates fit right in the* thicker* pot. I have not yet started with the* thicker* one yet (its in a box in storage) while we move again.
> 
> nepas, morning..... It is early in the AM.....  Which one is *thinner*.....
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

The Imusa pot is thin walled, my auto center punch but a dent around the punch mark. Looks to ne about 1/16". The thicker is 3/16"


----------



## hankaye (Aug 15, 2012)

nepas, Howdy;

Ordered the thicker pot from Amazon, showed up today.

Checked the fits. Pot sat in bottom like it was made for it,

Lid is a bit loose (top of pot is slightly smaller diameter),

Sj lid may (???), need a thin roll of aluminum foil to shut'er snug...

Cooking grate slides right down to within about an inch from the

bottom where the walls turn into the bottom. Think I'll put some bolts

 in there to keep the grate level.

Ordered the Craycort CI grill inserts. Don't know if their mounting ring will

fit into the pot or not. If not the grates should fit without the ring. Just sit

them on the bottom itself.

Tel-Tru thermo. BQ-300 with the 2.5" shaft should be here by the end of the month ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






hank


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice Job!

Big Lew BBQ


----------

